# Hatching Eggs



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

From everyone's expierence ... what's the best method as far as placing the eggs in a rearing tank?

That is, I thought I read somewhere that they should be clustered together. My concern is that nearly 1/4 to 1/2 of the eggs die or get infected by fungus. I have treated the tank with fungus med which has helped.









Should I be spreading the eggs into different small clusters?









Also, when should the daily water changes start? That is, once eggs are placed in prior to hatching? Or, should it be when the eggs hatch and they fry is soaking up the egg yoke? Or when they have soaked up the egg yoke and are feeding on brine?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I would just leave the eggs spread out...when my old reds laid eggs they are all spread apart when you get them in a fry tank. You'll be amazed how many you have swimming around in 2-3 days. Good luck!!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> I would just leave the eggs spread out...when my old reds laid eggs they are all spread apart when you get them in a fry tank. You'll be amazed how many you have swimming around in 2-3 days. Good luck!!


 Thanks ... I noticed that as well when I collected this batch, but being that I lost over 5000 eggs a few months back ... and I thought I read it on Nike's thread (maybe be wrong on author), that's what I did on my current batch. The I lost a lot in the 10 gallon, but have a far amount. I haven't checked the ones in the main tank that I have in traps yet. The temp is lower in that tank, and may take a few extra days to hatch.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nike uses ''egg guard'' check the LFS, it aids in hatching and reduces white cottony.

I can't find that stuff, I use salt and it makes a world of difference helping them hatch, and there is no white sh*t


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

mantis said:


> Nike uses ''egg guard'' check the LFS, it aids in hatching and reduces white cottony.
> 
> I can't find that stuff, I use salt and it makes a world of difference helping them hatch, and there is no white sh*t


 I can't find the Jungle product either, but has resorted to Maroxy and it's helped. Nike said that if I'm taking water from the main tank not to add salt if I read the email right. So far I've gotten a okay hatch rate. I'm gonna try a few other things on the next batch. Thanks for the input.


----------

